# VIDEO: tuned E46 M3 vs tuned E36 M3 !!



## changs4 (Apr 18, 2003)

and some other JDM cars...a very nice video taken by Best Motoring..ENJOY !!

http://auto.joins.com/upboard/pds/pdst/battle-Fr.wmv


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Cool video :thumbup: 

Wish i understood what they were saying


----------

